# 7speed compatible wheels, what are my choices?



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi! I have an older bike that has 7 speed shimano rsx group and im looking to "upgrade" my wheelset. The bike still have the stock Mavic CXP10. 


I saw this Amazon.com: Aeromax Alloy Wheelset Road Bike Comp 700c Wheels: AeroMax: Sports & Outdoors on amazon.com and i think this can fit my bike with SPACER which i don't want to do.  Is putting spacer are my only choice?

Im around 130lbs if that matters.

edit: Looking for something that i can use for training, climbing and possibly 30-50mile rides.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A couple of comments

1. You need to determine the rear spacing of your frame. Since your bike is 7 speed, it likely has 126mm rear spacing. Frames and wheelsets today are spaced at 130mm..The RSX group was out during the transition from 7 to 8 speed so you really need to check the rear spacing of your frame before you decide on changing wheelsets. A new wheelset might not fit your current frame without some modificaiton

2. There is nothing wrong with Shimano hubs and Mavic rims... The "upgrade" link you posted isn't an upgrade at all...Your current wheelset is a better wheelset( and probably the same weight, if not lighter, than the new wheels)

3. Upgrading wheels isn't cheap...A $100 wheelset isn't an upgrade ove what you currently have... you will likely need to spend 3 x that to upgrade...

4. The spacer mentioned is a simple 4mm spacer that goes on before the cassette. It doesn't take any more time or labor to install.. It is simply making your 7 speed cassette work with a wider 8,9,10 speed freehub body.


----------

